# Easter Lamb Video :)



## JohnnyS (Apr 15, 2014)

This is a video of my family's Katahdin lambs I thought I would share. Enjoy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Adorable video!!!!  And welcome to BYH!


----------



## JohnnyS (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 15, 2014)

Awe! They are so sweet!


----------

